# LED helmet and bar lights...FINISHED!!!



## ICanDigIt (Jun 23, 2004)

So I finally finished my lights!!

The bar-mounted one is an almost exact copy of this: http://myfwyc.org/Timberlake/BikeLighting

The mtbr thread about it: http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=146529&highlight=trilux

I used 3 Luxeon III stars, IMS reflectors, 1000mA buckpuck, and a 14.8V 4800 mAh Li-ion pack. I didn't include an on/off switch, but it does have a potentiometer that can effectivley function as one when it's dimmined all the way down. Aarctic alumina thermal adhesive was used between the stars and the tube they sit on, everything else was JB weld. Clear polycarbonate was used as the lens. The handlebar clamp was from my old nighthawk halogen light.

After testing the finished light, I realized that an additional helmet mounted light would be a very good idea. While it does put out a decent amount of light, 240 lumens, it's quite spotty. While a tight, spotty beam is good for helmet mounts, I like more of a wider, flood beam pattern on the bars.

The helmet mount light consists of 2 Luxeon K2's, IMS reflectors, 1000 mA buckpuck with potentiometer, and a 11.1 V 5200 mAh pack. I almost went with some Cree's, but decided to go with what I knew for the sake of expediency. The buckpuck is housed in one light head, and the pot is in the other. The K2's are brightest at 1500 mA, but here theyre only getting 1000 mA, 130 vs. 100 lumens...oh well. I put a switch on the side of the helmet for easy on-off control, nice for riding in urban areas. Everything is attached to the helmet with velcro.

The two lights worked great on the ride last night. They didn't overheat - it was below freezing though...a warm July night will be the test for that. The battery pack on the down tube was solid, no movement. All in all, a success. However, I did find myself wondering a few times: "I wonder just how much brighter those Cree's are...?"

Hope this is useful. And thanks to all the other LED bikelight creators out there!!!!

Here be pics!


----------



## Low_Rider (Jan 15, 2004)

Wow, even more home made LED goodness! :thumbsup:

It seems Allen was on to a winner with his design! I wouldn’t be worried about cooling at all either, you’ve got plenty of metal there. Out of interest, which IMS reflectors did you end up trying? Depending on what you’re using, you have a few options to get rid of the excessive spot and create a bit more of a flood on the bars.

If you’re prepared to wait and want a bit more lumen horsepower, there are a few companies releasing emitters that use the Cree XR-E die soon. One company in particular is releasing an emitter in a package the same size and shape as a Luxeon. That way you won’t have to worry about new Cree specific optics and reflectors to make use of the light. They shouldn’t be too far off hitting the market early next year. 

Thanks for the photos too, it seems you weren’t real lucky in the Luxeon lottery - those two K2’s are quite varied! Do you know what bins you are running?

Happy trails, Dave.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Wow.. those lights look great!


----------



## il2mb (Jan 27, 2005)

*Great job - very impressive...*

Where did you get the clear polycarbonate? Is it easy to cut to size? How much does it degrade light output?

Thanks
Bob


----------



## Gilbo (Nov 10, 2006)

Very nice light, think you'll have lotta fun with it:thumbsup:


----------



## hairball_dh (Aug 7, 2005)

Low_Rider said:


> If you're prepared to wait and want a bit more lumen horsepower, there are a few companies releasing emitters that use the Cree XR-E die soon. One company in particular is releasing an emitter in a package the same size and shape as a Luxeon. That way you won't have to worry about new Cree specific optics and reflectors to make use of the light. They shouldn't be too far off hitting the market early next year.


Can you share anything more specific? I have two homebrew K2 systems ala Allan's desing and just this am pulled the K2s out of one and put some Crees in. For optics I'm using the Cree 6 degree x 2 and 1 x Ledil 9%. All I have to say is wow. The Crees make a much bigger difference than I expected, the light is whiter and even leans towards the blue side, and there is a ton of it.

Anyway, better availability and more optics choices would be great.

Sorry for the hijack... but those lights do look sweet! I like the separate design on the helmet - now that I've seen how bright the Crees are I'm considering a similar setup. I think 2 on the helmet would be plenty.


----------



## mb323323 (Aug 1, 2006)

Hey HDDH, Do you have the ability to take picts of the light output of both the K2's and CREE's. A comparison would be great. 

Thanks

MB


----------



## hairball_dh (Aug 7, 2005)

mb323323 said:


> Hey HDDH, Do you have the ability to take picts of the light output of both the K2's and CREE's. A comparison would be great.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> MB


I do. I'll see what I can cook up tonight.


----------



## Low_Rider (Jan 15, 2004)

Dave said:


> Can you share anything more specific?


Check out the Z-LED P4 from *Seoul Semiconductor*. Note that "P4" is the product name, not a Cree bin code.

To explain things a little, Cree share (sell) some of their technology with Seoul Semiconductor. It appears that the P4 will use the same die as the Cree XR-E, but in a much more manageable package. Hopefully this package may solve some of the other issues that currently affect the Cree 7090 package as used in the XR-E. 

Sorry to drag things off topic *ICanDigit*, be sure to keep us posted! 

Dave.


----------



## achesalot (Nov 8, 2005)

Great job ICanDigIt! Thanks for posting your results. The single LED helmet lights are a nice twist.



ICanDigIt said:


> However, I did find myself wondering a few times: "I wonder just how much brighter those Cree's are...?"


Yes, the TriLuxIII is a bit spotty (I prefer it on helmet). The 3xCree is definitely brighter than the 3xLuxIII (by about 40%), and provides better spill, along with the great throw... they're whiter too, as some have mentioned, and they use less power.

Once again, congrats on a nice build!

- Allen


----------



## ICanDigIt (Jun 23, 2004)

Thanks all!

Low Rider Dave: I knew someone would ask about the bins...they were ordered from ledsupply, each on a different order. I can't remember the what they were though...The little stickers dissapeared amongst the chaos. The reflectors on the bar mount are 20mm, and the helmet mount are 17mm...I think....

il2mb: the polycarbonate I got from McLendons, a local hardware store. Home Depot may have it, but they frequently let me down when it comes to strange stuff I need. I cut it easily with just a metal hacksaw, any fine toothed saw would work Im sure. Then just sand paper to finish it to size. I dont think it degrades light output to any measurable degree, at least thats what I observed.

I did a test with my helmet cam, and the results were not stellar. A whited out circle of light, surrounded by blackness. Not exactly gripping video. I'll play around with my camcorder settings to see if this can be improved...That was the primary reason for the seperate light heads, so the helmet cam would be optimally placed between the lights...oh well, can't win em all...

bye


----------

